# Best Road Pedals



## robocomp (Jul 12, 2002)

I have a set of carnac quartz shoes and campy record pedals. 

1. I have problems locking into the one sided pedals and want something easier to lock into at road crossings.

2. The cleats always wear down to the nub in one season particularly on the left side where I unlock my foot at traffic crossings. I want a pedal/cleat combo that does not use cleats that wear out very often and perhaps cheaper replacement cleats if need be.

3. I want something very light but stable for road biking. 

Please provide some recommendations for the best road pedal with the above considerations. Thanks


----------



## 80z28s6 (Feb 10, 2005)

Take a look at Time RXS. Cleats last a long time and you can walk in them.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm sorry to tell you that there's no best pedal. It all comes down to people's opinion on what they've used. You might try looking at pedals in the review section. That might give you some feedback, especially on what's popular.


----------



## robocomp (Jul 12, 2002)

I would not be posting if I did not want opinions. Thanks


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

look keo's


----------



## stonecrd (Jun 12, 2007)

I use Shimano SPD-SL and Ultegra 6620 pedals. I am very happy with them the pedal is wide for good support and gives you some ability to pedal if you miss your clip in. The cleats hold up very good, I probably change them every 4000 miles or so. I find them very easy to clip in/out of as well.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

I am very happy with Speedplay's. There are many people on this board who like them and a few who don't. There was a recent thread that discussed the merits of them in detail.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

I like my Time Impact pedals, even better than Time RXS pedals. Time doesn't make them anymore but they can still be purchased for a very reasonable price, $60 at Sierra Trading Post right now. RXS cleats will work with Impact pedals so replacement cleats are not a problem. I bought and sold a pair of RXS because I liked my Impacts better. They are more durable than RXS which have reports of the toe piece breaking off and are just about as light. Easy in/out, positive click, good sized platform, easy walking and durable cleats with no need for cafe covers, durable, low maintenance, bullet proof pedals.


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

Uprwstsdr said:


> I am very happy with Speedplay's. There are many people on this board who like them and a few who don't. There was a recent thread that discussed the merits of them in detail.


+1
I think the Speedplay X series pedals are the quickest engagement and release. Double sided with lots and lots of float. The wife and I ride X1's, the lightest with the shortest spindles.

Asking which pedals are best is almost like asking which chain lube is best.


----------



## arcspin (May 5, 2007)

b24fsb said:


> look keo's


+1

Lightweight, secure and stunningly beautifull


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Say what?*



arcspin said:


> +1
> 
> Lightweight, secure and stunningly beautifull


Have you held Campy Record ProFits in your hands?

To the OP, Looks, Shimano, Time and many others are no easier to get into than Campy. These are all essentialy the same. Some like double sided pedals for easy entry (Speedplay, Crank Bros, etc) but IME, I can click into ProFits just as easily as those with Speedplays (no need to look, one stab and you're in most times). Cleat wear depends on a lot of factors - if you're big on either "dragging the foot" as you approach a stop, or pushing off with the cleat instead of with the engaged foot, you're going to wear out cleats much faster. IME, Look & Shimano cleats wear just as fast as Campy.

These things are mostly about personal preference, but you will not really find a pedal that exceeds the performance mix of the ProFits. You may like something else better, but that will be based on personal preference, not pedal/cleat performance.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

2 sets of Crank Brothers Quattro's on 2 different bikes.
Love them and would not use anything else.
Between 4 bikes (2 road and 2 MTB I have 4 sets of CB pedals.
Also makes it easier when I am just scooting down to the shops as I can throw on a pair of MTB shoes which are easier to walk in.


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

Speedplay Zeros for me. Not the lightest system in the world if you take the weight of the cleat into account, but for adjustability and ease of entry, it's got to be one of the best.

The again, the qwuestion is not what works for me, but what works for you.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I use Look PP357 and am very happy with them. I have used three different models of Look pedals and also Shimano SPD-SL and the Look Look PP357 are my favorite for getting in and out of easily and for comfort while pedaling.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

arcspin said:


> +1
> 
> Lightweight, secure and stunningly beautifull


make that +2


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

fasteddy07 said:


> make that +2


+3 

I ride the Keo Sprints and I love them.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

BuckeyeBiker said:


> +3
> 
> I ride the Keo Sprints and I love them.


+4. Ive ridden the same keo cro moly's for 3 years, and I have not had one problem with them. They are great, one thing is the cleat wears out fast for me, but i walk in them a lot over rough terrain, the pedal though lasts for ever.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

mytorelli said:


> +4. Ive ridden the same keo cro moly's for 3 years, and I have not had one problem with them. They are great, one thing is the cleat wears out fast for me, but i walk in them a lot over rough terrain, the pedal though lasts for ever.


Make that +5 for the Look Keos. I have them on all my bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

+6 on the Look Keos. 

However since I have carbon soled road shoes I've been thinking of getting the crank brothers egg beater 4Ti. I run eggbeaters on my mountain bike and like them very much.


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

went from a pre keo look to the time rxs pedals and love them. little more float on the time, which is nice. 

really like the cleat on the time rxs. as others have stated, you can walk on them and not wear down the actual part that engages the pedal.


----------



## drewmcg (Sep 19, 2005)

*+7*



Cheers! said:


> +6 on the Look Keos.
> 
> However since I have carbon soled road shoes I've been thinking of getting the crank brothers egg beater 4Ti. I run eggbeaters on my mountain bike and like them very much.


+7 on the Keos. The cleats do wear. They aren't all that expensive, however, and you can reduce wear with the cleat covers @ coffee shops.

They are probably not much (or any) easier to get into at a stoplight than what you have. If this is a big issue for you (you cannot develop the skill/comfort level your looking for), you might try a shimano spd (mountainbike) pedal. There are some (shimano makes one) that are actually desinged more for road (and I'm not referring to spd-r, but regular spd). Those cleats are metal and last forever. MTB pedals/cleats are designed for easy entry/exit, as that's needed more on the trail.


----------



## fiddledoc (May 28, 2003)

Speedplay's
Keo's
Shimano's

Can't the world stop using a friggin' apostrophe for plurals? It drives me crazy. Sorry--I meant "drive's" me crazy.


----------



## raghead (May 2, 2006)

fiddledoc said:


> Speedplay's
> Keo's
> Shimano's
> 
> Can't the world stop using a friggin' apostrophe for plurals? It drives me crazy. Sorry--I meant "drive's" me crazy.


Did you mean "plural's"?


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Keos all the way.


----------



## drewmcg (Sep 19, 2005)

*well . . .*



fiddledoc said:


> Speedplay's
> Keo's
> Shimano's
> 
> Can't the world stop using a friggin' apostrophe for plurals? It drives me crazy. Sorry--I meant "drive's" me crazy.


While we're on pet peeves, is IME an abbreviation for "in my estimation"? Why would there be an abbreviaton for a phrase none of us ever use? IMHO, that's silly.


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

I like Vista pedals. Nice design, easy to get into and out of, cleats won't wear quickly and are cheap to replace.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

drewmcg said:


> While we're on pet peeves, is IME an abbreviation for "in my estimation"? Why would there be an abbreviaton for a phrase none of us ever use? IMHO, that's silly.


IME is an abbreviation for "in my experience." IMHO = in my honest opiniion or in my humble opinion.

I'm happy I could clear up these _abbreviation's._


----------



## imhockey (Mar 4, 2007)

this is my very first post here...for what it is worth:

i just started riding again (christ my ass hurts), after a long absence brought on by a failed attempt to turn pro overseas some 15 years ago.

in my opinion, and with respect to the gentleman who posted the opposite view earlier, time impact peds are HORRIBLE! 

I am seriously thinking of swapping out to my 15 yr old looks. the next set i get (wife dependent) will match the campy-c rec i have or be someone i trust, like look (though some pros i know overseas say the new time are excellent).

-1 for time impact (foot moves too much regardless of the tension setting, which currently is wound so tight it might kill someone if it breaks-yes cleats are secure---and placement isnt as good as i would like on the pedal insert section)

a friend of mine (2 actually) who are overseas riding both say the new time are excellent-rxs (for some reason that was cut off my last post???..anyway...edited)


----------



## imhockey (Mar 4, 2007)

ps--apparently my wife used the account once as i was looking at bikes with her..make that TWO POSTS..now three!!


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

I have the Time RXS and never had any problems.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

anyone have try MC Racer Ti. Orb II ( 100 grams for BOTH pedals )?? i'm currently riding them and it's real easy to clip in and off. they're about $ 200 at a very selected website ( MCRACER.com?? ) i saw it in the bikeweenie.com and then ask my friend who own a bike shop here in Bay Area and he order one for me for $ 200. i was stunned how friggin light it weights. after 2+ years using them, it's the best $ 200 i've spent on bike related products. 2 thumbs up!!


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

Bebop. Have used them for over a decade. Very light, reliable, easy in/out, lots of float, cleats last forever, etc. And best of all, they are the coolest looking pedals ever. Your lbs can get them from Seattle Bike Supply.


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

What shoes will fit the Keo's? What is "three bolt" system?


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

edhchoe said:


> What shoes will fit the Keo's? What is "three bolt" system?


Shoes that will fit Keo's are ones with three bolt holes in the bottom of the shoe. they form a triangular shape


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

+9 for Look Keo's. I ride the Keo HM (High Modulus) Keo's and love em. Nice and stiff with dialed in resistence. I rode Speedplay Zero's for 3 years and though I liked them... I never really liked that feeling when standing. Sort of like ice on glass slippery. For my preference I do like feeling a little resistence in the pedal when I come out of he saddle and put the hammer down through my pedals.


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

+10 for Keo's. Have older Look PP396's on one bike and the Keo CrMo Carbons on another. The Keo's are awsome! 

I use the red cleat for float, and carry the cleat covers in my jersey for when I am off the bike. 1 year later and the cleats are almost like new.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Ritchey v4pro- 200grams a pair. Secure, easy to get into and priced at $80.00, what more could you ask. Maybe if they charged $200 they would be on more bikes.

Ray


----------

